# Yahoo- Pharmos Corporation Announces Modification to Dextofisopam Trial Size, Objectives Can Still Be Achieved (PR Newswire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Pharmos Corporation announced today that it has completed a reevaluation of the size of the Phase 2b Dextofisopam trial for Irritable Bowel Syndrome IBS -D + A and has concluded that a smaller trial could achieve the objectives of the trial.View the full article


----------

